# Engine Noise



## mtairemike (Feb 15, 2009)

2004 Murano 75,000 miles. Just got back from a two week vacation and when I started the engine I heard a lot of noise from the engine. After a few seconds the noise settled down to what I think is valve noise. In the past the engine has always been very quiet. What's going on?
mtairemike:


----------

